# ident help.



## shootingdigital (Jan 4, 2011)

how ironic the shopkeepers doesn't even know the name. help me identify so i an google it up more. thanx guys.
btw, sorry i cant manage to insert the thumbnails here.. sorry for the inconvenienes

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gqXTKPjudkjs3VUoJ6y-cA?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/H42b-r16LeJND8N9W-VJwQ?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9rG4-QeECm_ktfpE53MAmA?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XeB5rUbc86FOGbdxY9iaoQ?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CDli2MKF6L5uygAMWbDt8w?feat=directlink

Album link
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gqXTKPjudkjs3VUoJ6y-cA?feat=directlink


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I see a couple _Echinodorus sp_. but would not know which ones until they get some submersed growth on them. Last one looks like a _Lindernia sp_.


----------



## shootingdigital (Jan 4, 2011)

davemonkey said:


> I see a couple _Echinodorus sp_. but would not know which ones until they get some submersed growth on them. Last one looks like a _Lindernia sp_.


okey thanx. which is the echinodorus sp. now atleast i can google the plant name.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pictures 1 and 3 are Echinodorus. You ma yhave to let them get some submersed leaves before you'll be able to ID them with a species.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Picture 2 maybe a Cardamine sp. or Hydrocotyl sp.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#2 is _Hydrocotyle leucocephal_a.


----------



## shootingdigital (Jan 4, 2011)

thanx for the help guys. at least your response gave me a clue of the speies. i'l just have to identify it more specific.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number 4 looks like _Egeria najas_, the narrow-leaved Egeria.
Number 5 looks like a Bacopa species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that the 5th looks like a Lindernia. Might be the variegated L. rotundifolia.


----------



## shootingdigital (Jan 4, 2011)

thanx for the help. least its a head start for me. im still thinkin and plannin how to decorate my empty 90g tank.


----------

